# Meal plans at Nuevo-GrandMayan,Bliss or Luxxe



## mlsmn

Anyone have any recent experience or advice about what's involved with the meal plans at  Nuevo Vallarta location?

We're staying at Luxxe and family members are staying at Grand Bliss and Grand Mayan.

I would like to know if there's any difference in the meal plans between the three resorts?

current pricing etc.? 
Thx


----------



## raygo123

No difference.  It a good value.  I would not buy the every meal deal, as the breakfast buffet is all you need until dinner, and is open till noon.  If you're going out for dinner at some point, tours etc. Buy less than what you need.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo

Maybe this will help - I just received this from the concierge:

_Dear Guest,

In order to invite you to discover our different restaurants during your stay and offer an attractive promotion we designed two different Meal Plans, explained as follow:

The first meal plan, CHACMOL costs $ 1, 380.00 and includes 6 breakfast buffet coupons to enjoy our different restaurants.

The second meal plan, BALAM costs $ 3, 747.00 and includes 6 breakfast buffet coupons and 6 either lunch or dinner coupons to enjoy our different restaurants.

Important:
You can use your meal plan at any restaurant in the Resort, including the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.

Breakfast:
Each coupon offers all the ingredients of a Breakfast buffet according to your choice. Additional drinks (sodas, cocktails, beers etc.) are not included. Please advise your waiter about your breakfast Meal Plan coupons when ordering.

Lunch or Dinner:
Each coupon includes an appetizer, a main course and a dessert. Two meal plan lunch or dinner coupons will be necessary when ordering a main course meant for two people. Some specialty items in Punta Arena, Tramonto and Gong restaurants will require 2 or 3 lunch or dinner coupons. Examples: *Peking duck dish in Gong requires 3 coupons, and *American lamb chop requires 2 coupons.

Please advise your waiter about your lunch or dinner Meal Plan coupons when ordering.

Meal Plan coupons cannot be used for Room Service or any Special Events organized within the Resorts such as Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year’s Eve, etc. Promotion over promotion doesn’t apply.

We invite you to enjoy our Theme Nights (Monday and Thursday). Lunch or Dinner Meal Plan coupons are welcome as payment for these events, includes food and lots of fun. Since we have limited seating on these theme nights your reservation will be mandatory. Please stop by the concierge and make your reservations.

Our Meal Plans do not include beverages and tips; they are not refundable and cannot be replaced in case of loss.​_
You can contact the concierge at econciergenv@grandluxxe.com


----------



## DeniseM

I cannot believe those prices!  Just breakfast for $1,380 - is that a typo???


----------



## andy25g

Pesos.....I hope.


----------



## PamMo

Yes, all prices are in pesos.

Six breakfast coupons are approximately $83USD
Six breakfast and six lunch/dinner coupons are approximately $224USD


----------



## DeniseM

Sorry - I didn't know that $ was used for Pesos.

Is this correct:

$14 US, per person, per day for breakfast buffet.

$37 US, per person, per day for [breakfast/lunch or dinner]

Can't you eat well in Mexico for less?


----------



## raygo123

Me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
And it's open till noon.


----------



## raygo123

I freaked. Haven't been there for awhile, but if you buy anything get the breakfast buffet. It is REALLY good, and open till noon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

But for a family of 4, breakfast would be over $330 for 6 days.  I don't see that as a good value.  

If this includes alcohol, maybe it appeals to people who like to drink at breakfast!


----------



## raygo123

Well, you are at a resort.  And believe me breakfast buffet is worth it you will not be disappointed with that.  Also, is this a deal offered before you go?  Reason I am asking, last we were there they had more programs that what you were offered.  All we ate was breakfast and dinner.  Is this a special only available before you come?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - I didn't know that $ was used for Pesos.
> 
> Is this correct:
> 
> $14 US, per person, per day for breakfast buffet.
> 
> $37 US, per person, per day for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Can't you eat well in Mexico for less?



Puerto Vallarta is a fantastic "foodie" town, so *I* wouldn't want to eat all my meals in one resort, no matter how nice the resort is. But, eating out in PV can be expensive. You can see typical price ranges for some of the most popular local restaurants here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g150793-Puerto_Vallarta.html   I know a lot of people who like all-inclusives, so the coupon packages might be a good middle ground option for them. You don't have to purchase the coupons before you arrive, you can purchase the coupons any time.

There are less expensive places to eat in the Puerto/Nuevo Vallarta/Bucerias area, but the coupons are probably a good deal if you use them for the nicer restaurants on property - which are supposed to be excellent. *The $37/day price includes breakfast AND lunch or dinner*, so it doesn't seem too far out of line for a high end resort. It is nice that you can choose when/where/who uses the coupons. I've read that many couples buy one breakfast/dinner coupon package and share it between the two of them over a week. Apparently, the 3-course meals are generous enough to feed two, with maybe an additional appetizer or salad. The breakfast buffets are full meals with lots of options, and are open until noon.

BTW, the absolute best food bargain (price and quality) in Puerto Vallarta is Restaurant Week (always the last two weeks of May), when 3-course meals are $199(MXN) or $299(MXN). Here are the menus from 2015  http://virtualvallarta.com/puertovallarta/bm.doc/restaurant-week-2015.pdf  We try to get down to PV every year for this, and plan our vacation around which meals we want to try!

(I've never been to any of the Grupo Mayan/Vidanta resorts before. I'm doing research for an upcoming stay with family in a 3BR at NV Grand Luxxe.)


----------



## DeniseM

Pam - thank you for clarifying.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

I am going by memory from last April at MP marina .
I believe the prices are a savings from the individual meal price ie on the breakfast buffet and since alcohol is not included it works better than an AI resort for other meals --if  you generally do not drink at meals .
I also do not believe the coupons are person specific - so  a family group could buy two and use as needed - you and spouse get full meal and let your teen order a burger or salad a la  carte .


----------



## heathpack

The breakfast buffets at the Grand Mayan resorts are very elaborate and tasty.  If husband & I go to the buffet, we would be unlikely to eat another meal for the rest of the day.

We're heading to the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in a few weeks and we only booked a studio.  I've actually been wondering if our cheapest/easiest bet dining-wise is to just hit the buffet late morning and leave it at that.  I think if you go in the last hour they serve, it's something like $10.  

If you can exhibit some self-discipline, you could actually eat a decently healthy meal- fruit and eggs and oatmeal and things like watermelon juice.  Unfortunately also pastries and a killer hot chocolate.


----------



## mikenk

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - I didn't know that $ was used for Pesos.
> 
> Is this correct:
> 
> $14 US, per person, per day for breakfast buffet.
> 
> $37 US, per person, per day for [breakfast/lunch or dinner]
> 
> Can't you eat well in Mexico for less?



Just to clarify a bit more.

It is $14 for the breakfast brunch - which is an extensive spread including expansive breakfast options, carving stations, desserts. It will be breakfast & lunch on the days used. We only will do this once or twice (too much food), but is great for last day before flight home.

The dinner cost is $23.50 - not $37 per dinner - and basically nothing is excluded. It is not intended for those eating as cheaply as possible on the resort; it is for those who prefer to sample the highest price items on the menu, including appetizer and dessert. 

It should be noted that all the restaurants on site offer a wide variety of items and prices. The highest end items (e.g.steak and lobster) are quite pricey. To get those, including appetizer and dessert, for 23 bucks total is good.

For a party of four adults, we often will use 2 of the dinner coupons and share the appetizers and desserts - plenty of food.

The bottom line: they are a good deal for people that like to splurge cheaply - not for those trying to eat as inexpensively as possible. When we are loaded down with grandkids - NO MEAL PLANS.

Mike


----------



## mikenk

heathpack said:


> We're heading to the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in a few weeks and we only booked a studio.  I've actually been wondering if our cheapest/easiest bet dining-wise is to just hit the buffet late morning and leave it at that.  I think if you go in the last hour they serve, it's something like $10.



We actually did that last summer with one of our family units and it worked well. On several days, we had the buffet breakfast and dinner was appetizers during happy hour at the swim up pool bars; the pool side restaurants have great appetizer offerings. The Grand Bliss (NV) pool bar was our favorite for this.

It was also great for the teens as they didn't want to stop play time for dinner with adults; they just snacked later or ordered something from room service.

Mike


----------



## Johnsp

The last time we were at Grand Luxxe, there were special prices for breakfast from 7:00 to 8:00 and 11:00 to 12:00.  The early special was about the same as the meal plan price and was a per person price.  The late breakfast special was one discounted price for 2 people.  If you are going to eat during these two times, ask about the breakfast specials and you may not have to buy the meal plan for breakfast.


----------



## LisaH

Is it possible to buy the meal plan for one person for a week, then share among a couple, since it's coupon based? I can't imagine eating breakfast and dinner there for the entire week but for a couple of days, maybe...


----------



## raygo123

Not for breakfast as it is a buffet.  As mikenk mention you can share dinner.  Also, there are no names on tickets so yes buy what you think you would need. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asl18940

If you have younger kids the breakfast plan is not worth it for them.  They will have a kids option for you so don't buy the plan for them.  If they are young what we used to do is buy two full plans for my wife and I.  The kids would eat the appetizers at  dinner, which was more than enough for them, and they would get the dessert.  We are simply not app, entree, dessert people so it worked.  Yes you can eat cheaper.  So now that our kids are older, the four of us buy one breakfast book and two full plans.  That gives us the option to go out a few nights.  Don't use the coupons for lunch!!  Lunch is actually much less than the value of the coupon.  So only use for dinners.


----------



## ada903

Are there any such options at the Riviera Maya location? We are headed there in two months and would love to skip cooking.


----------



## raygo123

Yes, but cannot give options 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ada903

I emailed the Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya concierge and they said they have no meal plans available.


----------



## drguy

The meal plan option availability seems to change quite often.  If you ask at check-in, you will probably be able to sign up for a plan.


----------



## ada903

Will do thanks for the tip!


----------



## mikenk

ada903 said:


> I emailed the Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya concierge and they said they have no meal plans available.



My guess is the reasoning is that the RM location is more isolated; therefore they don't need to offer any discounts. 

NV has bunches of good easy access dining options, so the meal plan makes more business sense in order to keep you on the resort.

Mike


----------



## VickiS

We've never been able to get a meal plan at Riviera Maya, but will be at Nuevo Vallarta, and I think it was available in Acapulco when we were there last.


----------



## PamMo

VickiS said:


> We've never been able to get a meal plan at Riviera Maya, but will be at Nuevo Vallarta, and I think it was available in Acapulco when we were there last.



We're at NV Grand Luxxe now. We bought the 6 breakfast and 6 lunch/dinner vouchers and it has worked out great so far.


----------



## blackjack

Hi,

For the shuttle back to the airport, do you guys just use the resort's service or do you book private transportation?  What is the cost by the way?

Thanks!


----------



## PamMo

We were quoted 185 pesos for the trip back to the airport by private taxi. My sister-in-law flew home today and took a taxi. It was quick and easy. Everything is so controlled here, I wonder how/if you could arrange private transportation?


----------



## blackjack

Thanks PamMo for the info.

How's your stay going?  We are heading out there in a few days and can't wait!

Did you do any tours or anything outside the resort that you can recommend?


----------



## PamMo

We're having a great time! We traded in through Interval, and even though our II confirmation said 3BR spa suite, we knew we could get assigned just about anything. (We know some people who got a 2BR, even though their trade stated 3BR.) We were stunned to get a top floor 3BR spa suite! By far, the most wonderful timeshare or hotel suite we've ever stayed in! (And we've been lucky to stay in some beautiful places.) I could easily live in this unit, with a little adjustment to the kitchen - add a dishwasher and double ovens. The ginormous balcony - with daybeds, lounge chairs, dining table and chairs which add up to "sit down" dining for 16 in this suite(!), and 8X8 dipping pool, is such a great place to begin and end every day. When we checked out of our suite after our first week was up, the staff got together behind the desk and talked, smiled, and asked if we would like to stay in our unit for another week. Seriously???? We giggled, high-fived, and did a thank you dance all the way back to our room! The 2BR Grand Mayan unit we reserved would have been fine, I'm sure, but this unit is SO wonderful!

The staff here is extremely kind and helpful. We love our floor concierge. We were invited to do a timeshare presentation at check-in, but declined. They asked if they could check with us later in the week, and we said yes, but we were going to be busy. We did get ONE call, and that's it. EVERYONE has been lovely.

The Vidanta resort is huge. We've used the spa, gym, pools, eaten in several of the restaurants, and walked everywhere. One of our guests has limited mobility, so we didn't venture too far off the resort. We did spend a day shopping and cooking with Mavi Graf - a local chef. We had a blast! Mavi takes you all over Puerto Vallarta to collect the freshest ingredients for the meal you will cook together. She is a tiny little bundle of immense energy, humor, intelligence, and graciousness. I highly recommend taking a cooking class from her if you want to learn about modern (or traditional) Mexican cuisine.

Have a great vacation, Blackjack! All the guests we've spoken with around the resort seem to be just as happy with their stay as we are. We actually prefer to be closer to town, so are a bit surprised by how much we are enjoying our time here!


----------



## blackjack

Thanks for your reply!  

Sounds like you don't need me to tell you to enjoy your vacation but I am going to say it anyways, Enjoy your vacation!!!

But I am kind of scared that we could be put into a 2BR.  We will need the room.  I  keep my fingers crossed that doesn't happen to us.


----------



## blackjack

*Hurricane Patricia*

Hi PamMo, 

Just reading there will be a hurricane hitting the area tomorrow.  How's the situation?

Stay safe out there!


----------



## PamMo

Wow! We haven't heard anything about an incoming hurricane - thanks for the heads up! We're leaving at noon tomorrow, so I hope we get out in front of it. Now I understand why we didn't get our flight upgraded out of PVR - I bet a LOT of people are trying to get out before the storm hits. I'm surprised we've had no warning about a Cat 4 hurricane off the coast. My prayers go out to the locals - it looks like they will have to deal with major flooding.

We did notice the weather was unusually still and muggy this morning, but didn't consider it ominous. Maybe I should check weather reports more often when I'm on vacation...


----------



## blackjack

Sorry, didn't mean to throw out bad news without doing the proper research.  According to the resort, they said they should be pretty sheltered away from the storm which is hitting landfall farther south.  They don't seem to be worried.  

Stay safe and hope it doesn't hit too hard but does look bad for the folks down farther south.  Hope it ends up not being as bad as they think.


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

PamMo - It looks like it will hit tomorrow night so you should be able to make it out okay.

Blackjack - When are you scheduled to arrive?

We will be arriving 10/31.


----------



## blackjack

Part of our party is suppose to arrive tomorrow afternoon, the expected landfall.  So they are reconsidering.  

Then we have parties arriving saturday and sunday.  So we will be right in the middle of it.  I received a reply from the resort that they are making preparations but aren't worried.  

I figure if Southwest is willing to fly there then it probably didn't hit too hard at PVR.  At least I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PamMo

Alaska and United have already issued travel advisories, and will reschedule or refund flights in/out of Puerto Vallarta this weekend. Best to check with your airline for information on your flights. The marinas have issued storm warnings, and everyone is battening down the hatches. We've started packing, so haven't been down to the pool to see if all the chairs and umbrellas have been put away. I know Cabo resorts throw everything in the pools for safekeeping when a big storm makes landfall there.

We've had some spectacular bursts of lightning and thunder, and I can see bands of rain, but no drops here yet. The wind has picked up, blissfully cooling things down a bit. No one would guess a Cat 4 storm is lurking off the coast. There are still some foursomes playing out on the golf course.

Latest reports are that Patricia has turned westward and will get here tomorrow afternoon/evening. It was most impressive that she went from a tropical storm to a Cat 4 hurricane in 27 hours.

For more information on Patricia, follow her here: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_ep5+shtml/203329.shtml?tswindloop?#contents


----------



## mymiche

*If it sounds too good to be true...*

We are checking in at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta tomorrow. While walking in old downtown Puerto Vallarta today we were offered the following to attend a sales presentation there tomorrow.
1. Massage for 2
2. Breakfast for 2
3. (Here's the too good to be true part). They offered in the form of a VISA gift card the amount of our existing timeshares that we presently own. That would be over $4,000.  (American dollars not pesos). Has anyone come across this?


----------



## raygo123

There is another post where Vida offers to buy back your timeshare when you buy retail.  But not a straight out offer of a visa card of that magnitude.  I would assume that once you get there, the actual deal will be if you buy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerB

*Meals*

Have been visiting there for over 15+ years.  Just the 2 of us but we stop at the Walmart on the way to the resort and pickup groceries for breakfast and lunch and a couple dinners.  If I had kids and wanted to keep the expense down, and given kids can be picky eaters, I would think about the Walmart idea.  They have everything I see in the States so may save you some decent change.


----------



## Irish_Reign

The plan is a bargain for being on the resort.  The buffet at Del Lago is usually $25 per person and is AMAZING.  Not to mention it is open until noon so you could technically have breakfast in your room and use it for lunch since the buffet is really a brunch.  

The dinner part is a bargain if you go big.  Clearly you don't want to use the coupon at the burger joint.  But if you go to the Cuban restaurant and order the Filet with an appetizer and dessert you are going to spend over $50.  

And yes you can go off resort and get a great meal for a reasonable price but that't the thing... you have to go off resort.  That might be a bit of a hike or a taxi ride into PV.  So the convenience factor has to be considered as well.  The food at the Vidanta properties is very good as well.  I have never had a meal I didn't like. 

In Riviera Maya you are a captive audience.  It's a 20 minute shuttle ride to Playa Del Carmen (not including the wait for the shuttle) so many stick at the resort.  My wife and I love going into Playa for the food choices.  But the prices are not that much lower than the resort food prices.  

The food is one reason we love the Vidanta resorts.  We've done the all-inclusive resorts.  They seem like a deal until you learn that the food is mediocre and the drinks are watered down.  At Vidanta you can go to the Mega or Walmart and by your own alcohol and food cheap.  Mix your own drinks and make your own food.  Then pamper yourself with some meals out.  It saves money and you are not trapped on a resort all-inclusive plan.  One resort we went to in St Maarten had such bad food we actually gave our wrist bands back and asked for a refund.  We also had a bad all-inclusive experience in Cancun once.


----------



## pittle

We bought the meal coupons in Acapulco years ago and they worked well for us.  We do tend to eat in our unit, but 1 coupon book gave us several meals in our favorite restaurant at the time.  

In NV, we really like Chiringuito - the Spanish place near the GB pool that serves Tapas and Blue Fish by the GL pool was great.  Freshco by the GL building 5 & pool is also good. We liked Taco Break but I hear there is a new place in the Plaza area with reasonably price tacos - we will check it out in November.  Actually, all are pretty good .  Room Service is often the best option!  :whoopie:


----------

